# Who will u support...????



## khansdream (May 29, 2006)

Hey guys...!!!!

Who will u support.

Amir who just shared the problems of others, or

the BJP which is protesting Amir and not letting the Fanah release in Gujrat.


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 29, 2006)

Amir is right .........Gujrat BJP  wanna suppress him by superimposing there monopoly .......................this should be stopped ...........................


----------



## anandk (May 29, 2006)

just becoz amir is a celebrity, doznt take away his right to expression ! and what wrong has he said anyway ?!

array, yeh sub political dukandari hai ! how else would a small bjb karyakarta got into the national limelight ! today his name is mentioned alongwith amir !


----------



## __Virus__ (May 29, 2006)

bjpians have always been the most disgusting asses ever comin no to this earth... suxxx hell


----------



## mediator (May 29, 2006)

Well Amir shud join anit-reservation campaign also!!!


----------



## prasad_den (May 29, 2006)

Whatever happened to the freedom of speech...??? Is it *reserved* only for politicians..??


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 29, 2006)

I support Amir.Everyone has freedom of expression.


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 29, 2006)

Obviously Amir. BJP is just a bunch of badly behaved uncouth males with too much testosterone. They protest against the silliest of things and people are supposed to listen to them, but when a person protests against a valid social issue, they can't bear it. Fu*king hypocrites.


----------



## True Geek (May 29, 2006)

My god, I can't believe what our country has became. Every politician is murdurinf Democracy openly 
Supporting Aamir 4 sure


----------



## kalpik (May 29, 2006)

Soo... selva1966 is a BJP supporter here! Hehe.. Anyway, i would definately go with Amir.. The way our govt is behaving in recent situations, its really shamefull. You know, we should take help of pakistani terrorists to kill these idiots.


----------



## chota_rod_waala (May 30, 2006)

BJP down down BJP down down BJP down down BJP down down
f*ck


----------



## linuxman (May 30, 2006)

Amirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. BJP suckss


----------



## khansdream (May 30, 2006)

I don't know wat to post now as you guys have already said everything.

But one thing, the hindi film lobby is gathering and if BJP don't get away in a week then I think the Gujarati ppl wouldn't be able to watch any of the Hindi movie. They will see these netas FatFace instead of coming Krishh...........!!!!


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Aug 24, 2006)

leaving atal jee    all BJP suckss


----------



## hanwant (Aug 25, 2006)

Indian politics is going into drain day by day.. i dont believe in them whether its BJP or congress..they are all same...disgusting...Also Amir is right by all means...


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 25, 2006)

I am a BJP supporter too (mainly due to lackof options)! I never vote for Congress!

But in this case Amir hasn't done anything wrong! And those idiots didn't realise that by not letting Fanaa release in Gujarat, they are causing losses to Gujarat's dsitributors  and not Amir!


----------



## Apollo (Aug 25, 2006)

There are some things that you just can't make up for.  Telling your spouse that you never enjoyed sex with her.  Shooting a cop.  Blowing up a plane.  Voting Republican.  

And in this case, voting BJP.


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 25, 2006)

Apollo said:
			
		

> There are some things that you just can't make up for.  Telling your spouse that you never enjoyed sex with her.  Shooting a cop.  Blowing up a plane.  Voting Republican.
> 
> And in this case, voting BJP.



 We will argue that out some other time. Lets not hijack this thread


----------



## Apollo (Aug 25, 2006)

You got it, Tuxy.  I'll shut up. 

[/spam]


----------



## freakanomics (Aug 31, 2006)

Thats a issue dead long time back...leave it.....Aamir Khan is right...


----------



## anvesh (Sep 28, 2006)

As I m from Gujarat, I will vote BJP.
By Narmada Project v r getting 1450 Mw electric power. (gujarat is getting only 16% of that). Even Ahmedabad is getting water of Narmada . Hundreads of Farmers of Saurashtra & Rajsthan will  get water from that. Then why shoud I support Amir? 
Gujarat Govt. Has Spent Lots of Rs. on submerged area of M.P.


----------



## iMav (Sep 28, 2006)

@ anvesh ..... all that amir and people supporting him are saying that the people who are displaced by this project should be re-habilitated ..... put urself in 1 of the affected ppl's shoes .... God forbid the govt takes ur house and builds a damn and doesnt give u an appropriate replacement what wud u do .....


----------

